# Rules for taking food into Mexico



## wheaties (Nov 4, 2015)

Anyone know the customs rules for taking food into Mexico?  Traveling to Cancun and debating taking a small checked suitcase with things like coffee and filters, peanut butter, jelly, crackers, cheese?  Can't seem to find an authorized list of accepted items and wondering if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 4, 2015)

wheaties said:


> Anyone know the customs rules for taking food into Mexico?  Traveling to Cancun and debating taking a small checked suitcase with things like coffee and filters, peanut butter, jelly, crackers, cheese?  Can't seem to find an authorized list of accepted items and wondering if it's worth the hassle.



From the Cancun airport website:

_As a rule of thumb you are allowed to bring into Mexico whatever you need for the time period you will be staying in Mexico. You are not allowed to bring food, fruits and/or products that are not "company" packed and sealed. And if you are bringing food or products they are allowed only if you need them because of a special diet or for medical reasons._


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 4, 2015)

I would add that there are some specific rules re beef products. Pork alone seems to be okay, but I had hot dogs, vacuum packed, that had a combo of beef and pork, and they took them from me.


----------



## travs2 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Food into Mexico*

You will have no problem taking canned goods eg coffee, canned tuna or chicken, peanut butter, jam, crackers or the like into Mexico.  They need to be in the original container.  Once we took a bag of oatmeal from the Bulk Food store and they took it away from us.  They said that if it was in its original bag there would not have been a problem.  Make sure you check off that you have food on your declaration form though.  All baggage will be going through X-ray machines and they will see the cans in your suitcase.  Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## lily28 (Nov 4, 2015)

They also took away my jasmine rice.  Mexican rice taste very different and I can't find any jasmine rice at Mega or Walmart.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 4, 2015)

lily28 said:


> They also took away my jasmine rice.  Mexican rice taste very different and I can't find any jasmine rice at Mega or Walmart.


Was it in a factory-sealed package, or did you re-package it?

Kurt


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 4, 2015)

A friend of mine who is Japanese American also cannot bring in her favorite rice. I think they told her it was a live product, or some such thing.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 4, 2015)

*food to mexico*

as already noted - coffee oatmeal peanut butter no problem 
- just declare .

I also started bringing a small " no stick " frying pan 
as the MayanP. kitchen is generally well equipped  but I still cannot get the hang of cooking eggs or using corn tortillas in non stick pans 

some years I have left the pan for the "room maid" with the left over stuff from the fridge . Staff seems to appreciate this  so I now bring a fold flat disposable cooler to make this easier . In Canada the coolers are a loonie at Dolllarama


----------



## sunshine3330 (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's the link to the Mexico Secretary of Foreign Affairs website. Click on the PDF in the List of Documents. This list of does and dont's was very helpful for me after some food products were confiscated when I got the redlight going through customs in Mexico a while back. When I returned home I did some researching so this wouldn't happen again.

http://www.senasica.gob.mx/?Idioma=2&id=622

Sharon


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2015)

Why bother? Why pay to check a bag with groceries in it when you are very likely going to a supermarket where you'll find virtually the very same products you find in your store at home?

We enjoy going to he market where local people shop- that would be the historic 'mercado' in Mexico as opposed to Costco or Walmart. It adds to the 'cultural exchange' part of travel.

Jim


----------



## sunshine3330 (Nov 4, 2015)

Jim - This was when we where traveling with grandkids and since they were picky eaters they were allowed to bring some of their favorite edibles. Not a lot of things...then we would do the big grocery shopping when we reach the resort. Since they don't travel with us anymore, life has been simple. The only thing that gets packed is favorite coffee, filters, frying pan and a sharp knife!


----------

